# Robitronics help needed!!!!



## Kitestir (Mar 30, 1999)

Just purchased a used Robi and am having a problem with it. I will get a couple of good runs then it will say "high amp signal"(running direct from unit, no pc). I am running a brand new tractor battery, so I do not believe this is the problem. The motors I am running are stockers(GM3, Monsters, Bianary 2's, quads).

Tried running new rebuilt motors and GM's that I ran this weekend with the same response.

Dyno came from a repuitable member so I think it was fine when shipped. Am I doing something wrong or did something happen to it in shipping?

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## SHADOW (Oct 14, 2001)

Did you try to run the motor right after rebuild without running it to reseat the brushes? That will help the high amp draw message, then again mine does it once in a while too. I never used mine without the pc though.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

If I remember correctly (it's been almost 6 months since I dynoed anything) you can get a high amp message if you don't have any springs in the motor, or if it's simply not connected, which never made any sense to me... you can also get a high amp reading if a motor is really dirty and/or has a ton of comm drops on it and/or if the timing is cranked to some extreme... I guess the bottom line is that there are a variety of reasons you can get the message... 

Shadow's suggestion that you make sure the brushes are seated well is good and could be the problem...

Make sure everything is connected good, and you have good spring tension, etc... do you solder the wires to the motor when you test? I solider the wires to the motor ALL the time, and quite frankly I rarely get the high amp message... Typicaly I only get it if I forgot to put the springs on the motor, or if a motor is really dirty, or I'm dynoing a motor with very high timing... If you can't figure out wha's causing it and you've tried all the suggestions so far, then maybe there is a problem with your dyno... hard to say at this point based on what we know... it could be your just new to this whole process and just need to get more experiance and/or figure out the ins and outs of your dyno...


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

dynomohum
you got mail


----------



## PizzaDude (Nov 22, 2002)

The problems could also be the battery.
It might have too large capacity.
What Ah rating is it?

If the capacity is too big the battery can't supply the voltage spikes, which also could result in high amp reading...

Check out the latest manual on the Robitronic website (download) for the correct battery.

Also Dyno's statements could very well be the reason for your problems.
I also forget to install the springs occasionally...


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

The correct battery for the Robi
is a Sealed lead acid battery with 17 ah rating.
I have heard 18 ah wont hurt it either.

I just run the good old tractor batteries at Walmart. like 270 cranking amps and never had a problem with it.


----------



## fuelgun (Oct 22, 2004)

I used to see that on my Robi too. I thought it had something to do with the battery also. But my dyno blew up and was sent to Austria for repair & upgrade. I don't remember seeing that message since its been repaired/upgraded.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

For what it's worth... I use a large deep cycle battery that doubles as the battery for my electric trolling motor in my boat... I personaly don't think the battery is the likely cause for such messages... I have also used a small garden tractor battery on a couple ocasions and I never noticed any differances between when I used the deep cycle vs. the smaller battery.


----------

